# GPS Security in Posted Pics



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

You should all consider your security settings when posting photos made with a Smartphone. You can turn on and off the GPS tags that your phone adds or does not add to your photos. You should also check the settings on the site where you post your photos. On Photobucket, you can set it to remove all GPS info when you down load the photos. You can also set it to hide the GPS settings on photos. Do not post a link to your album, that makes it easier to a person to open a photo and see the location.


----------

